# Time to get MASSIVE



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought I'd start a powerlifting journal because I recently joined a bodybuilding gym after a few months away from training and I want to do it properly this time. My aim is to get as strong as I can and big as well. Hopefully I'll end up looking like this guy:



I'm 6 ft 1, weigh 15 stone 6 pounds and am 6 foot 1 tall. I did the a 5x5 routine last year and I managed to get my squats up to 145kg (5x5), my deadlifts to 150kg (5x5) and bench press 82.5kg (5x5).

Although I gained a lot of strength I gained a lot of fat too and I wasn't comfortable being over 18 stone. From December to now I went on a 1,500 calories per day diet and lost 37 pounds and am now 15 stone 6 pounds (nearly 3 stone loss :thumb: ). I've also become a bit of a weakling. I've lost a lot of size on my legs too.

I went to the gym today and did my first weight training since the end of December. I wasn't sure how strong I was so I started off light and worked my way up. This is what I achieved:

Squats

30kg 1x1

50kg 1x2

55kg 1x1

60kg 1x5

80kg 3x5

Bench Press

50kg 1x5

55kg 5x5

Deadlift

50kg 1x1

70kg 1x1

80kg 1x5

100kg 1x5

110kg 1x5

As you can see I've lost a lot of strength and the bench press has always been my weakest exercise. After doing those squats I started getting pains in the top of my legs, felt like cramp. So rusty haha

My routine will look like this:

*Workout A*:

Squat 5x5

Bench Press 5x5

Barbell Rows 5x5

*Tuesday*:

30 minutes of HIIT cardio.

*Workout B*:

Squat 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Deadlift 1x5

*Thursday*:

30 minutes of HIIT cardio.

*Workout A*:

Friday the same as Monday but weight increased by 2.5kg.

I really want to increase my deadlift to 5x5 instead of 1x5 but Stronglifts says otherwise. What do you reckon?

At first I was going to have the weekend as cardio as well but I think I'll need the rest haha

My knowledge of the appropriate diet is low. All I know is that I have to eat lots of protein so I plan to gobble lots of eggs and chicken. But if anyone could recommend a good diet plan I would be very grateful. I think if anything is going to let me down it is my poor knowledge of diet. I've never had a protein shake in my life and I know nothing about supplements either.

Any other help or advice would be much appreciated 

*UPDATE*:

July 2011:



May 2012:

View attachment 84521


July 2012:



September 2012:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

id leave your deadlift as it says, your doing plenty of squatting and as long as your progressing with this your deadlifts should improve also


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks mate! Yeah maybe 5x5 will be too much.

Today was cardio day. I swear this is the pikiest gym ever. At first I was trying to ride the exercise bike but there was no way of changing the resistance so it was pretty useless, I didn't have to push hard to get it turning so it would be hard to work up a sweat. Also the screen didn't work at all on any of the bikes so I used a cross trainer instead.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

cub said:


> Thanks mate! Yeah maybe 5x5 will be too much.
> 
> Today was cardio day. I swear this is the pikiest gym ever. At first I was trying to ride the exercise bike but there was no way of changing the resistance so it was pretty useless, I didn't have to push hard to get it turning so it would be hard to work up a sweat. Also the screen didn't work at all on any of the bikes so I used a cross trainer instead.


 yeah mate i ran 5x5 for a while and after about 6 weeks i shad to drop to 3x5, just could not recover in time and was just walking around fcuked alled time, after i did i started making gains again and have made steady gains since.

but i think with your previous lifts you should be making gains for quite somer timeon this program. good luck mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck Cub all looks ready to make some GAINS subbed in


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers mate! I want to get BIG and STRONG 

I know you been powerlifting for a while and have done really well at it, I look forward to your advice/criticisms mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Cheers mate! I want to get BIG and STRONG
> 
> I know you been powerlifting for a while and have done really well at it, I look forward to your advice/criticisms mate!


No reason you can't mate I'm going for small and strong myself but big and strong is better 

Wouldn't say I've done well but hopefully will be closer to where wanna be in year or two. Its a long old road good luck!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Couldn't get to the gym yesterday... so today I did workout B. I'm still finding my feet so I upped the weight little by little to determine how much I could 5x5 for:

Squats

80kg 1x5

85kg 1x5

90kg 3x5

Overhead Press

40kg 5x5

Deadlift

120kg 1x5

Because my gym is too crappy to have an exercise bike that works I just did 30 minutes cardio on the cross trainer.

As you can tell from my overhead press, my upper body strength is weak :sad:

I was talking to this huge powerlifting guy and when I explained my routine to him he said I was doing it wrong. He said I shouldn't do two compound exercises in the same workout and that I wasn't deadlifting enough (not enough reps). He suggested I do something he called a push and pull and legs routine. Can anyone advise me on what I should do? I got my routine from Stronglifts and now it got trashed by this guy and I'm confused :confused1:


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

will be interested to see the reply's im just about to do the same routine starting on monday


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

i am by no means an expert mate but imo and not to disagree with the guy you spoke to at you gym, you are prob not at the same level as him, he is prob alot nearer his limits than you are so his training would need to be different to yours 5x5 will help build a good foundation fo heavy lifting imo but as i said im no expert. if i were you id read through some journals of some strongmen/powerlifters and may be ask them for their opinions:thumb:. let us no how its goes mate


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I've not been training this past week, had food poisoning weekend before last  Had no appetite for about three days and ate barely anything. I reckon I lost a bit of weight but by the weekend just gone I was back on form in Nando's :devil2:

Back in the gym today and it felt great :thumb: Due to being ill I didn't want to increase the weight:

Squats

90kg 5x5

Bench Press

1x5 60kg (I went on inbetween the sets of someone I was waiting for and he asked me if I wanted to jump on so I did with his weights still on it. He spotted me but he basically held the bar as well).

1x5 55kg

3x5 50kg

Barbell Rows

5x5 50kg (I read the description of this exercise on Stronglifts.com but it's an awkward exercise to get your body into, not convinced my form is correct on this one).

After this I went on the cross trainer for 40 minutes and burnt 500 calories. Went home and had a six egg omelette with toast :w00t:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Apart from last Tuesday I didn't go to the gym because I went out drinking instead. I need to buck my ideas up and pull my finger out if I'm going to make this work. Need a bit more discipline and dedication. I was back on it today though:

Squats

92.5kg 5x5

Bench Press

52.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

52.5kg 5x5

Then I sweated my a*rse off on the cross trainer, increased the resistance and burned 500 calories in under 30 minutes  I'm now unbelievable hungry


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Yesterday was cardio day and I burnt 700 calories on the cross trainer 

Squats

95kg 5x5

Overhead Press

42.5kg 5x5 (really struggled on the last set)

Deadlift

125kg 1x5

I did cardio afterwards but only burnt 500 calories cos I was knackered after doing all those weights lol

I took this pic yesterday and you can see a bit of muscle above the knee but they're really hairy so it's kinda obscured. No way I'm waxing them though lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Yesterday's workout:

Squats

95kg 5x5 (the pain of getting myself out of the hole felt good  ). It's nice not to have to squat in a smith but use a free weight barbell instead.

Bench Press

55kg 5x5 (really struggled on the last set but I managed it. I think I'll have to deload if I can't manage it next time).

Barbell Rows

55kg 5x5 (never really know if I'm doing this right).

Despite doing cardio every day Mon-Friday I weighed myself yesterday and I had put on 1 pound since last Friday


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

100kg 5x5 (I was supposed to do 97.5kg 5x5 but for some reason when I was writing out my workout plan I put 100kg and did it. Doh!)

Overhead Press

45kg 1x5

45kg 1x5

45kg 1x5

45kg 1x4

45kg 1x4

As you can tell upper body exercises like overhead press are my weakest exercises. I just don't have the upper body strength comparable to my squats/deadlifts. (It's also the reason I haven't posted a pic of my arms, they're weedy haha.) Instead of increasing the weight on Friday I will keep it at 45kg and see how I get on. If I can't do 5x5 then I'll deload and work my way back up.

Deadlift

130kg 1x5 (I didn't have that feeling where you feel you just can't do the last rep. I love deadlifts!  )

Cross trainer afterwards but I only managed to burn 400 calories. I felt knackered but I can make up for it tomorrow: cardio day!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

100kg 5x5 (as I inadvertently skipped a weight increase last workout I stuck to the same as last time and will increase by 2.5kg next workout).

Bench Press

57.5kg 5x5 (I had a spot for the last set. Not because I wanted it but because someone wanted to use the bench I was on and came over and was like "Oi mate how many sets you got left?" When I said one more he was like "I'll spot you!" and came and grabbed the bar. He was massive so me being a bit wimpy I didn't have the courage to refuse).

Barbell Rows

57.5kg 5x5

I did 40 minutes of cardio but only managed to burn 600 calories (I burnt 700 calories yesterday doing 33 minutes). Instead of moving quicker with the lower resistance (as I've been doing), my mate at the gym told me to slow down but use higher resistance as that is better for fat loss (?). I managed to burn less calories than usual though but was on it for longer... :huh: I felt weak as a kitten when I got off the cross trainer. It probably doesn't help that my gym doesn't have air conditioning so it was like a massive sauna in there. Not looking forward to cardio day tomorrow when it's supposed to be 28 degrees 

I had a five egg omelette but I'm still hungry as f*ck. Might smash some fried chicken later. Naughty :thumb:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Stay off the fried chicken!! Hot gym =- more kcalories being burnt in there


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Too late I demolished some chicken breast! Om nom nom 

(I feel guilty. I'm weighing myself tomorrow.)


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

102.5kg 5x5

Overhead Press

45kg 5x5 (struggled on the last rep).

Deadlift

135kg 1x5 (struggled on the last rep too. I blame the heat :whistling: )

I burnt 610 calories on the cross trainer afterwards. I took a pic after my workout. Compared to the pic above from last July ("Untitled3"), I think I've made noticeable progress since then:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You got massive legs Cub now you just need a massive squat to go with em


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Oi you cheeky bugger! 

I'm only 20 kilos from yours! Watch out I'm catching up!!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

It seems like all the muscle I'm gaining is going into my legs. My arms are tiny in comparison! :'(


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah you'll soon overtake me with wheels like those lol and don't worry size starts from legs up it'll all balance out eventually. You could always throw in some close grip bench as accessory on 1 day and some chins after your rows to hit biceps and lats.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Close grip bench sounds like a good idea although I doubt I could even do one chin up! I'll give it a go later, see how I get on.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

105kg 5x5

Bench Press

60kg 5x5 (on the last set I asked someone to spot me. He helped me on the last rep).

Barbell Rows

60kg 5x5 (for the first time this exercise felt hard to lift up).

I didn't have the balls to attempt chins on a high bar so I put a barbell on the bottom rung of the squat rack and laid on the floor underneath it and tried lifting myself up. I couldn't even do one properly using just the power in my arms and not using my hips/legs. So I went on the smith to try and do similar but I couldn't position myself properly to do it. I think I'll have to keep trying with the barbell on the squat rack. Once I can do them then I'll try and do proper chin ups!

Then I burnt 700 calories doing 45 minutes of cross trainer.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

squats went well again  you could always do 3-4 sets of lat pulldowns with hands facing in chin up position to build up some strength for say 8 weeks then go for a chin up again!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

At least my chin up fail gave everyone in the gym something to laugh at :tongue:

I've never done pulldowns before but I'll try and do them after rows, like this but hands above shoulders facing outwards:

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/LatissimusDorsi/CBFrontPulldown.html

How many reps do you reckon I should do for these 3 sets?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Well a chin up is palms facing you so do them like that it will hit biceps more too. Aim for 8-10 reps i think.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

In my head I meant hands facing me but I wrote it wrong. I'm a bit of a numb nuts sometimes lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

107.5kg 5x5

Overhead Press

47.5kg 5x5 (easiest it ever felt, weird huh?).

Deadlift

140kg 1x5 (I really, really struggled on the last rep and when I finally managed to do it the strap came a bit undone on my right hand and the bar nearly fell out of my hand. I'm not going to increase the weight next time I do these because it was so damn hard to get to 5 reps.)

Then burnt 600 calories on cross trainer.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

take off the straps and build up some grip/forearm strength  I'd go for 145 next week if you fail drop to 130 and build up again in 5kg increases


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to manage without the straps haha Ok I'll go for 145 and if I can't get 1x5 I'll deload like you said. Cheers mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> I wouldn't be able to manage without the straps haha Ok I'll go for 145 and if I can't get 1x5 I'll deload like you said. Cheers mate


Get some chalk and go one under one over grip


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi cub. As a powerlifter you won't be allowed straps if you decide to enter any comps.

Use the mixed grip with chalk like Wardy says and work your grip if it's weak


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks guys! Where do you two get your chalk from?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This liquid chalk is sposed to be good. Less messy than regular chalk

If you dont want the liquid stuff, this is what I use


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

110kg 5x5 (really had to push hard on the last rep).

Bench Press

62.5kg 5x5 (was a struggle).

Barbell Rows

62.5kg 5x5

I burnt an amazing 1,000 calories doing an hour on the cross trainer :thumb: But spoilt all that hard work when I came home to find my sister-in-law had made me carbonara. Om nom nom I had lots 

Thanks Tassotti for the chalk suggestion. Roughly how long do the 8 blocks last you?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Forever mate


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool. I'll ask at my gym if chalk is allowed before getting it. Thanks mate


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

great legs cubs, i gotr say i squat the same sorta weight and my legs arent no where as good as yours, keep it up geeza


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers you getting reps for that haha

I reckon a lot of it is muscle memory because I was squatting from July to December last year and got my squat up to 145kg 5x5 so it isn't like I built those quads in a month!


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

cub said:


> Cheers you getting reps for that haha
> 
> I reckon a lot of it is muscle memory because I was squatting from July to December last year and got my squat up to 145kg 5x5 so it isn't like I built those quads in a month!


thnx bud, ah right iv only just worked up to 100k squat, what are ur calves like?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Nowhere near as big as my quads! I flex them and they bulge out but when they're not flexed you can't notice them. I would like them way bigger to be honest.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

keep at it ull get there, ur obv doing something right ay, gnyt m8


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Um just a quick point if youre looking to powerlift wtf you doing cardio for  if youre training hard enough on the big three lifts its really not necessary (unless you are doing sled pulls or similar) and dont worry about pound the food in... any food... its all good...


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't want to turn into a fatty again, it took me ages to lose over 30 pounds. Will doing cardio Mon-Fri interfere with my strength gains or hyperthrophy?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> Um just a quick point if youre looking to powerlift wtf you doing cardio for  if youre training hard enough on the big three lifts its really not necessary (unless you are doing sled pulls or similar) and dont worry about pound the food in... any food... its all good...


wat i was thinking


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

My worst ever session today. The gym was packed due to bank holiday opening times and it felt like every two minutes I had someone coming up to me asking how long I was going to be. Also I had to wait 15 minutes for a barbell to be free (how can a bodybuilding gym have a shortage of barbells? :huh: )

Squats

112.5kg 5x5 (I was sweating my ar*e off and it felt the hardest it's ever felt)

Overhead Press

50kg 2x5 (I tried three times to lift the bar to do my third set but couldn't lift it fully above my head)

Deadlift

145kg 1x5 (it wasn't as hard as last time but that's not surprising really considering I had missed out three sets of overhead press today)

I only burnt 400 calories doing 25 minutes on the cross trainer because I felt demoralised after my overhead press fail and I just couldn't be bothered to spend anymore time in the gym.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I missed the gym on Wednesday, it was the second anniversary of my dad's death and I visited his grave in the morning and met up with my brothers in the afternoon and spent the day with them in the pub remembering the good times  Thursday I had one of the worst hangovers and yesterday was my brother's 30th birthday so me and my other brother took him up central. I went to the gym today and did my workout:

Squats

115kg 5x5

Bench Press

65kg 5x5 (had a spot for the last set and I struggled on the last rep).

Barbell Rows

65kg 5x5

I only burnt 400 calories on the cross trainer and now I'm gonna go Croydon to buy some new clothes for my brother's party tonight


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cub said:


> I missed the gym on Wednesday, it was the second anniversary of my dad's death and I visited his grave in the morning and met up with my brothers in the afternoon and spent the day with them in the pub remembering the good times  Thursday I had one of the worst hangovers and yesterday was my brother's 30th birthday so me and my other brother took him up central. I went to the gym today and did my workout:
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


havent had much time to pop in and track this but its looking good mate

as far having day off, im sure it wont effect gym, and there are alot more important things in life than being strong mate remember that

as for cardio mg: , sack it off and get fat and strong i say haha


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha thanks mate, music to my ears that is 

You're an inspiration mate, if I can get as strong and as big as you I'll be well chuffed


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

117.5kg 5x5 (I rewatched Starting Strength to refresh my mind on good form so I had a narrower grip this time)

Overhead Press

50kg 5x5 (tough as always but at least I done it this time!)

Deadlift

150kg 1x5 (my first rep the strap came undone a bit and I didn't stand up fully straight so it was kinda half a rep really so I started again and did 5 reps with correct form).


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

This is going to sound like such a gay excuse but Monday night I came down with a really bad cold and didn't feel well enough to go gym for the rest of the week. My nose was constantly running and I had this feeling of being really unwell. But today I was back on it!

Squats

120kg 5x5

Bench Press

67.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

67.5kg 5x5

Didn't bother with cardio; off to see Prometheus at the cinema tonight


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow up to 120 5 x 5 already on the squats good work!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers mate! I'm always chuffed when I finish my 5th set.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's good that your bench and rows are at the same weight. Gives proper balance front to back


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's good that your bench and rows are at the same weight. Gives proper balance front to back


I never thought of it like that before, just thought I had a weak upper body! I think I will fail on my bench before my rows though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> I never thought of it like that before, just thought I had a weak upper body! I think I will fail on my bench before my rows though.


Probably. Your back will be stronger than your chest.

This is a good thing though. Stop those shoulders rounding forward and giving shoulder probs.

Do you do bent over or Pendlay rows


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Bent over rows, like how I see it done on Stronglifts, lifting the bar dead from the floor each rep.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> Bent over rows, like how I see it done on Stronglifts, lifting the bar dead from the floor each rep.


That's pendlay rows. They're the best imo


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oioi cub, how much longer u running 5x5?

& its always best to rest when ur ill like that m8 cus ur body is using its resources to fight off the illness and hampers your growth and muscle recovery ect.

ur doing well tho bro


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Gorgeous_George said:


> oioi cub, how much longer u running 5x5?
> 
> & its always best to rest when ur ill like that m8 cus ur body is using its resources to fight off the illness and hampers your growth and muscle recovery ect.
> 
> ur doing well tho bro


Cheers that makes me feel better about not going to the gym haha 

I'll stick to 5x5 for as long as possible. Stronglifts says if you've had to deload twice on an exercise that's the time to switch to 3x5. I can see that happening soon I reckon.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

cub said:


> Cheers that makes me feel better about not going to the gym haha
> 
> I'll stick to 5x5 for as long as possible. Stronglifts says if you've had to deload twice on an exercise that's the time to switch to 3x5. I can see that happening soon I reckon.


i know what u mean bud, iv trained when iv had colds and even when id had like 3 hours sleep and been drinking all weekend, its hard to say no cus u feel ur losing out lol plus u dont wanna be snotting over all the equipment haha

sounds good cub, aslong as ur gaining why bother changin ayy, keep it up!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

122.5kg 5x5

Overhead Press

52.5kg 3x5 (I couldn't even lift it off the rack for the fourth set :sad

Deadlift

155kg 1x5 (for the second time in a row the blood vessels popped in my right hand because the strap is so tight and I now hav red spots all over the top of my hand).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Errrrr, seems too simple. Don't tighten the straps as much.....?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Errrrr, seems too simple. Don't wear pussy straps.....?


 :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually, good point. Why is a powerlifter wearing straps? Only shirtlifters wear them !


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Actually, good point. Why is a powerlifter wearing straps? Only shirtlifters wear them !


My thinking exactly! Get some chalk and grip the damn bar Cub you big poof


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

But if I get chalk now will I have to deload and work on my grip strength?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> But if I get chalk now will I have to deload and work on my grip strength?


No you won't you'll be surprised how much chalk helps with one over one under. And besides whats the point in building a big deadlift if you go to lift it in a comp and you can pick it up lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

When I get a spare tenner I'll buy that chalk that Tassotti posted earlier and I'll see how I get on


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

For some reason which I cannot understand I felt really weak today. I haven't been doing any cardio, have had plenty of sleep and for the last three days I've eaten more eggs than I can count so why am I so weak? Very strange.

Squats

125kg 5x5 (hardest it's ever felt, thought I was going only to be able to manage 3 sets but struggled to complete it)

Bench Press

60kg 5x5 (I deloaded because I wouldn't have been able to do 70kgs with correct form i.e. bar resting on the chest)

Barbell Rows

60kg 5x5 (felt harder than last time I did it even though I had lighter weight)

A session I would rather forget about.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Having just got over my cold I now have a chest infection  Coughing every two seconds and loads of phlegm urgh

Squats

127.5kg 5x5 (it felt easier than last time)

Overhead Press

50.0kg 5x5

Deadlift

160kg 1x5 (PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've never deadlifted that much before. I'm well pleased about it :thumb: )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Put PB. Well done


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I went to the doctor's this morning and the doctor said I didn't have a chest infection, it's just lots of phlegm coming down into my throat and me coughing it up. I think she's wrong though, it's a chest infection I reckon. She's given me a nasal spray that has steroids in it. Can I still be considered natty? :laugh:

Squats

130kg 5x5 (managed it relatively easy, not as hard as it's felt before)

Bench Press

62.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

62.5kg 5x5

Came home and pigged out on a whole roast chicken :thumb: oink oink


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Strong squattin you roided up fcuker


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Strong squattin you roided up fcuker


 :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

132.5kg 5x5 (a struggle)

Overhead Press

52.5kg 5x5

Deadlift

165kg 1x5 *PB* :beer: Very hard though! I had a false start on my last rep and I didn't think I was going to be able to do it but I got there


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

135kg

1x5

1x5

1x5

1x3

1x2

My first ever fail at squats. Gutted 

Bench Press

65kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

65kg 5x5


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Something has to give soon. Your squats and deadlift are way ahead of your bench and rows.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah it's very strange how my body works, I've looked at plenty of other journals and no one else seems to have this problem. You know the stereotype of the gym-goer with big arms and chest but skinny legs? I'll be the opposite, with big legs and little upper body lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't go to the gym on Wednesday because I had a job interview and I spent the day stressing about it. Yesterday it was my mum's birthday and I went to see her so I couldn't get to the gym. So today I'm free to go the gym but I don't feel motivated at all, I just feel really demoralised about it :sad: Probably leave it til Monday.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Come on mate. Get a coffee down you and go. Once you get there, I bet you'll have the workout of your life. These are the ones that count bro !


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I went back to bed and fell asleep. I just woke up and I feel weak as a kitten despite having a five egg omelette at midday :\ I need some sugar down me...


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

blady ell your squats are way ahead of your bench! whats up with that lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Weird huh?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

135kg 5x5 (I done it!  )

Overhead Press

55kg 5x5 (so freakin' hard)

Deadlift

140kg 1x3 (warm up)

170kg 1x5 *PB*!!!! :clap:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Conscious that it's getting harder and harder to squat, I went back over the Stronglifts Report:

"
As I've explained above, eventually you won't be able to make progress with StrongLifts 5x5 anymore. You'll be alternating too much between stalls and deloads, and making very slow progress on your lifts. The reason for this is that 5x5 Squats 3x/week eventually becomes too stressful when the weight starts to increase. My own analysis of hundreds of training logs and surveys of StrongLifts Members shows that most guys usually need to switch from 5x5 to 3x5 once they hit the 200lbs mark on the Squat.
"

So squatting 90.7kg 5x5 is when most people who do Stronglifts switch to 3x5. I think I can give myself a pat on the back for getting this far!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Doing really well man

You have the legs of a man but the upper body of a girl (show us ya tits)


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Believe me if there was anything to show off I would haha! I'd be posting pics left, right and centre haha But my legs are the only part of me that's half decent.

When I started off weight training a year ago, all my exercises begun at the bottom with just a barbell. Not sure why my upper body is much more weaker than my legs!

This is my arm (believe it or not I am flexing!):



I wish my arms were bigger!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

137.5kg

1x5

1x3

1x3

1x3

1x3

Bench Press

67.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

67.5kg 5x5

I'm going to deload to 120kg on the squat and work my way back up and hopefully by the time I get to 137.5kg again I'll be able to do it.

I wish I had bigger arms and chest


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

120kg 5x5

Overhead Press

57.5kg 5/4/4½/4/5 (the half rep I couldn't fully stretch my arms out above my head)

Deadlift

100kg 1x5 (warm up)

175kg 1x5 *PB* (I had two false starts on my last rep and I didn't think I would be able to do it but I willed myself to succeed! :thumb: )

While I was deadlifting this huge bodybuilder came and stood near me and stripped off to the tiniest Y-fronts imaginable and started flexing and posing whilst his mate was taking pics of him on his phone. Very distracting.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You fancy men


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I can't help it OK!!!

You'd be distracted too if a hot babe in a bikini stood next to you and started posing and showing off her body :tongue:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

122.5kg 5x5

Bench Press

70.0kg 5x5 (I did my reps fast; felt good! At last something positive to say about my bench!)

Barbell Rows

70.0kg 5x5


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I took a new pic of my quads. I think I'm beginning to look out of proportion! why aren't my arms and chest big like this!? :\


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Quads are immense.

You're like Johnny Bravo in Reverse


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha I know right! I'm tempted to hang out with the bicep boys and do endless curls and dips to redress the balance!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

125kg 5x5

Overhead Press

57.5kg 5x5

Deadlift

140kg 1x5 (warm up)

180kg 1x5 *PB* (it felt good putting two extra 20kg plates on! :clap: I tried to get myself angry like I see other guys do in the gym before they lift heavy so I'd have more adrenalin in me but I'm quite a placid guy so swearing to myself didn't work! I just felt a bit silly. I said a little prayer though before I did it.)


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

127.5kg 5x5

Bench Press

72.5kg 4/3/3/3/3 (argh!!!)

Barbell Rows

72.5kg 5x5


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

130kg 5x5

Overhead Press

60kg 4/5/5/5/3

Deadlift

100kg 1x10 (warm up)

185kg 1/1/1/½/½ (I couldn't stand up fully straight on these half reps)

When I was squatting on my last set this man was setting up his weights on the rack next to me and he walked into my barbell when I was on my 4th rep of my last set and I nearly lost my balance. It really fvcked me off. Afterwards when I was doing my overhead press he was dancing in the gym to the music. Then when I was deadlifting he used the leg press next to where I was and walked into my barbell again when I was getting my grip sorted out. I'm not blaming him for my poor performance but I could of done without it. Then in the changing room he started chatting to me like I was his best mate, telling me his life story, how he loved school and how his ex-wife divorced him because of domestic violence (which he denied). You know when you want to leave but someone just keeps talking to you, I got the impression he wasn't the full shilling. He was pretty ripped though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You've pulled !

I'd have punched him


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I bloody felt like doing that! When he first spoke to me in the changing room he said "Isn't a shame when you can't take it anymore", which I thought was a reference to my deadlift fail but he started going on about how leg days were the hardest for him and how he only done half his usual workout.

Who tells someone they've just met that they've been done for domestic violence? He was a bit loonytunes!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

132.5kg 5/5/4/4/2  130kg felt fine but adding 2.5kg made it so much harder, very strange

Bench Press

72.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

75.0kg 5x5

Hottest day of the year and no air conditioning in the gym! I was sweating like a P.I.G. I had a cold shower when I got home. It felt fvcking lovely 

I went on the Maximum Drug-Free Bodybuilding Potential Calculator and keyed in my measurements (height, wrist, ankle) and it came out with this result:



It looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Your quads are already there I bet


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I just measured them: just over 22 inches circumference above the knee! I need 8 inches more!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sure your new mate will give you a few inches :whistling:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha cheeky :laugh:

He did watch me have a shower though as when I got out the shower cubicle (with no door) he was sat on the bench opposite looking at me and that's when he started to talk to me. Maybe I should be worried!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

132.5kg 5x5

Overhead Press

60kg 5x5

Deadlift

100kg 1x2 (warm up)

140kg 1x2 (warm up)

185kg 1/½ (I very nearly stood up straight on this half rep but I couldn't manage it and my grip was coming undone)

I couldn't even lift it an inch off the ground for a third rep and I did less on 185kg than I did on Monday. When I was strapping up for this set, two inconsiderate Polish pr*cks (with weird shaped heads) came over to where I was and stood right next to the barbell. His ankle was an inch away from it when I was just about to lift it  So I stopped and stood up and his friend said something in Polish to him and he walked off and sat on a bench next to me and stared at me while I was trying to deadlift. They were right on top of me the whole time and it was really off putting.

I don't know why I deadlifted less than last time because I have been eating sh*t loads of chicken and eggs. According to Stronglifts I have to try one more time with this weight and if I can't do it then I have to deload and work my way back up.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cub said:


> Haha cheeky :laugh:
> 
> He did watch me have a shower though as when I got out the shower cubicle (with no door) he was sat on the bench opposite looking at me


sometimes that can put you off finishing your [email protected]:laugh:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh man, Uriel I love your new avi :thumb:

You're a bit of a DILF!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

135.0kg 5x5 (so I finally did it! It wasn't as hard as it's felt before, I've found that keeping the tension in your lower back helps to get yourself out of the hole)

Bench Press

75.0kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

75.0kg 5x5

The squat rack is infront of huge mirror covering one side of the wall in the gym and when I was squatting this hot blonde lass stood just outside the rack and put this wooden box on the floor. She stood on it and lent forward, her pert bum in the air and rubbing her beautiful thighs. It must be some kind of exercise but it totally looked filthy 

My "friend" was in the changing room again but he was having a heated political discussion with his mates and totally forgot about me *sobs* I did my best to avoid eye contact with him though haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Always stay tight !


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah I was making the mistake of losing the tension when lowering myself into the hole. I can't believe it's taken me this long to figure it out!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

137.5kg 5x5 (a PB on non-smith machine squatting. My old gym had no squat rack, only a smith machine, so I could only squat on there and got up to 145kg on the smith. I think it's true that you can squat more on the smith than with free weight? So it is a kind of a PB in a way! At least that's what I'm telling myself to feel better :laugh

Overhead Press

62.5kg 5x5 (*PB*)

Deadlift

100kg 1x3 (bit of a warm-up. I've only started doing warm-ups on deadlifts in the last few weeks but I feel like I'm wasting energy on these that could be better spent on the heavier set.)

185kg 1x2 (I tried about 5 times to do a third rep. The first few times the bar came off the floor but my left grip unravelled. I may be talking B.S. but I feel it was my grip that let me down rather than it necessarily being too heavy. I don't know though, I doubt I would of had that grip problem with a lighter weight.)

I've now failed three times to do 185kg 1x5 so I'm going to deload on my deadlift as per the Stronglifts report:



> Here you didn't accomplish [your exercise] three times in a row. Do not try a 4th or 5th time, it's bad for your confidence under the bar. Instead, deload: you take 10% weight off for the exercise you stalled on only and progress from there.


I'm going to deload to 166.5kg and work my way back up.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

My thousandth post! Thought I'd put it here than anywhere else haha. I should be gold now!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You should, but you're not. You lowly silver cnut


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh man I thought it was automatic!? >


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GOLD !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BOOM !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why doesn't anyone else post in here ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I dunno man... 

By the way thanks for your rep! Your rep power is pretty awesome!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bit of journal pimping required I reckon


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I might put the link to it in my sig... Thanks for all your help and advice Tass man, I really appreciate it dude 

I missed going to the gym today so I will go tomorrow. At least Saturday afternoon it will be quiet. I'm going to be squatting 140kg so I will be able to put two extra 20kg plates on :thumb:

I'm really looking forward to it! I've eaten a whole roast chicken today and had a six egg omelette, I'm gonna get plenty of sleep tonight and smash it tomorrow!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You throwing me out ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha no way! If you didn't keep encouraging me I'd have probably given it up by now!

:beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope that's a frothy protein shake. I'm ex-alky


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Two frothy protein shakes it is!

Respect on knocking the drink on the head, it must have taken an iron will to give it up (my dad was an alcoholic).


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

140.kg 5x5 (non-smith *PB*!)

Bench Press

77.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

77.5kg 5x5

Afterwards I easily polished off a whole roast chicken, very tasty :thumb: Still fvcking hungry though!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Found a pic of you mate


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Haha nice one :lol:

It does feel like that's where they're heading. I might rename this journal "Quadzilla-or, cub's leg adventures!"


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Dude. You got some damn sexy legs *subbed


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers mate! Sometimes it feels like they're the only things that are growing!

Oh and good luck on your naked boat ride :tongue:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Cheers mate! Sometimes it feels like they're the only things that are growing!
> 
> Oh and good luck on your naked boat ride :tongue:


Cheers man. I don't think the naked is mandatory but I'm gonna act like it is


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

That's the spirit :beer:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

142.5kg 5x5 (a PB on non-smith machine squatting. I kept it tight!)

Overhead Press

65.0kg 5x5 2/5/5/2/0 (I tried three times on my last set to get the barbell above my head so I didn't bother with the fifth set because I knew I wouldn't be able to do it).

Deadlift

165kg 1x5 (I tried using straps but the barbell kept twisting round when ever I tried to grip it, it wasn't screwed together properly. So I ditched the straps and just did it bare handed and held it tight as I could).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

straps go under the bar


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I had one hand under the bar and one hand over the bar, so the underhand grip hand would be strapping over the bar and the overhand grip hand would be strapping underneath the bar. Is that right?

I got it from here:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Don't use mixed grip with straps. Use double overhand. Straps go opposite way to fingers


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Takes a bit of practice. First time I used straps, I tightened them up so much I thought I was gonna cut my hands off


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I never knew that, maybe that's where I've been going wrong. Cheers


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

My grip is certainly something I need to work on!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

cub said:


> My grip is certainly something I need to work on!


My grip is awesome, just my right hand tho


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

steelicarus said:


> My grip is awesome, just my right hand tho


Well it's about as big as a barbell isn't it? :001_tt2:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hold up..Are you planning to do any powerlifting comps ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hold up..Are you planning to do any powerlifting comps ?


I've not really given it much thought if I'm honest. I don't really know anything about them...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> I've not really given it much thought if I'm honest. I don't really know anything about them...


Just coz I saw the title. Some people dislike straps (these people usually have a good grip)

I, however, think that they are useful if you aren't planning to do any comps.

My grip gives out a loooong way before my back does.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Well my aim is to get as strong as I can (as well as pack on muscle).

My grip didn't give way on my deadlift yesterday so I'm going to see how long I can up the weight and deadlift with a bare-handed grip. I think it would improve my grip strength too.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah , go bareback until it fails

go mixed with chalk for now ..you can get liquid chalk which saves the mess


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good idea. I just ordered some liquid chalk from the link you posted a while ago.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

145.0kg 3/2/2/2/1 (I had a spotter on the fourth set. I didn't feel confident trying to do more reps after 2 on sets 2-4 because I didn't think I'd be be able to get myself back up!)

Bench Press

80.0kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

80.0kg 5x5 (PB)

Here is a video of me trying to do my first set of squats. Apologies for the crappy angle and lack of lighting:


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

good work mate keep it up ..thread subbed


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice one pornstar


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers stud :thumbup1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

145.0kg 3/2/2/1/1 (I'll try one more time with this weight and if I can't do it 5x5 then I'll deload).

Overhead Press

60.0kg 5x5 (I should of done 65kg, oops!)

Deadlift

170kg 1x5

My liquid chalk arrived yesterday so I was able to use it on my overhead press and deadlift. It sorted out my grip problem! w00t I can't wait for my palms to become really rough again. Bring on the calluses!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

145.0kg 5/4/3/2/1 (I was pleased I managed to do at least one set of five reps. I could of tried to do more reps on the other sets but I knew I wouldn't be able to push myself out of the hole!)

Bench Press

82.5kg 5x5 (the last rep felt incredibly hard)

Barbell Rows

82.5kg 5x5 (*PB*) (the hardest it's ever felt)

As I've failed three times to do squatting 5x5 on 145kg I'm going to deload to 130kg and work my way back up again. As per Stronglifts, this second deload will be my last and once I fail again to do squatting 5x5 three times in a row I'll switch to 3x5.

I just realised I've never posted a diet. Today I've had a four-egg omelette for breakfast, I had a whole roast chicken for lunch/dinner and before I go to bed I'll have a five-egg omelette. That's my typical diet every day for over a month. I'm trying to eat as much protein as possible.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

" I could of tried to do more reps on the other sets but I knew I wouldn't be able to push myself out of the hole!"

You won't lift it if you don't even try. You failed the lift in your head ! DON'T DO THAT


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I know, I know! I knew if I tried to do 5 reps on the last four sets I would of failed, had to unload the barbell of weights to be able to lift it back onto the rack, then load the barbell with all the weights again. I would of have to have done that three times... I know that's what I should of done but I didn't want to because I'm a lazy sod!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why bother to lift it in the first place ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll try harder next time.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're just saying that now


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

No I genuinely mean it Tass! I will, when I get back up to the hard weights where I can't do five reps I'll do it to failure instead.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're not getting it. If you fail the lift in your head, you won't lift it.

If you visualise yourself lifting it successfully, you will lift it.

Belieeeeeeeeeeve


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

It's a mental failing, weakness on my part, I know. It's something I have to conquer, I need better strength of will/morale. I need to be able to tell myself I can do it and believe it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If I get to a sticking point, I'll bang a load more on and 1 rep it.

Breaks that mental barrier


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

So if you were doing my set of squats, what weight would you of done for the one rep?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

170Kg

See I know my limits and you should know yours really. (I'm a long way off mine)

Going for a 1RM has it's risks. I don't wanna advise you to do something that may injure you.

Maybe you should just deload and go 3x5

Mate, I dunno. You've got me all confused now ! :confused1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Ha! I'll deload, do 5x5 for as long as I can. Then I'll switch to 3x5. :rockon:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Elo cub looks like training is going well squats are looking impressive! Keep up the hard work and like Tass says don't fail the lift before you've started you gotta be mentally prepared for a big lift especially a squat!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello stranger! Hope you're well and your new job is going ok.

Thanks for the encouragement, I certainly need it haha. Yeah I gotta work on my mental preparation, gotta tell myself I can do it and will myself to succeed.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Hello stranger! Hope you're well and your new job is going ok.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, I certainly need it haha. Yeah I gotta work on my mental preparation, gotta tell myself I can do it and will myself to succeed.


I'm good new jobs OK.. Yep for sure squat is a mind game you've gotta visualise yourself banging out those 5 reps or 1 rep whatever it is and not hold back!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I gotta get in the zone! You're right, I need to stop telling myself I can't do it before I even try.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

130.0kg 5x5 (ass to grass baby!)

Overhead Press

65.0kg 3x5 (I tried five times to get the bar over my head for the fourth set but I couldn't do it. I reckon if I could of got it over my head I could of completed the set. I never had this problem when I used to do this exercise on the smith).

Deadlift

175kg 1x5 (no grip issues at all! And I've got calluses now, I'm well pleased  )

I haven't eaten chocolate or sweets for a month, I've been really good. But I got really bad cravings for sugar last night and I gave in and pigged out on a chocolate bar and a packet of biscuits :no: So today after my workout I burnt 700 calories on the cross trainer to try and make up for it.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When you OHP, do you stick your head through?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The barbell passes my head when I lift it and once it's above my head I put my head forward.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

132.5.0kg 5x5 (sweet)

Bench Press

85.0kg 5x5 (*PB*! :thumb: )

Barbell Rows

85.0kg 5x5 (*PB*)

It's Friday, lovely weather, gym was nearly empty, no failures on my lifts. Good session! :beer:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

135.0kg 5x5 (I kept it tight!)

Overhead Press

65.0kg 5x5 (*PB*! I stood more forward this time with my head further back, this seemed to make it easier to lift off the bar).

Deadlift

180kg 1x5 (I wore a weight lifting belt for the very first time. And I used chalk. A bit of skin came off my left hand but no blood.)


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I took (another) pic of my quads today:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

rediculous ...lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You're shifting some serious poundages in ere cub making great progress (esp for a natty!) and I second Tass your legs are huge what height/weight are you?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers Wardy mate  I'm 6'1" and 17 stone. I admit eating sh*t food is my weakness, I eat lots of protein but I'm always tempted by sweet stuff as well! I've been really good in the last month in eating a clean diet (except for a blip!) but it's definitely a weakness of mine to pig out on rubbish. Hopefully if I stick consistently to a clean diet my lifts will go up and I'll burn some fat too...


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Cheers Wardy mate  I'm 6'1" and 17 stone. I admit eating sh*t food is my weakness, I eat lots of protein but I'm always tempted by sweet stuff as well! I've been really good in the last month in eating a clean diet (except for a blip!) but it's definitely a weakness of mine to pig out of rubbish. Hopefully if I stick consistently to a clean diet my lifts will go up and I'll burn some fat too...


Big lad! I think the way you're hammering 5 x 5 squats with decent weights and training consistently then abit of junk food won't do you any harm at all. I'm sure you're burning plenty of kcals off with your 5 x 5 and cardio work!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Big lad! I think the way you're hammering 5 x 5 squats with decent weights and training consistently then *abit of junk food won't do you any harm at all*. I'm sure you're burning plenty of kcals off with your 5 x 5 and cardio work!


Music to my ears :laugh:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

137.5.0kg 5x5 (The fourth set felt so hard. I didn't think I'd be able to do the fifth set but it didn't turn out to be as hard as I thought!)

Bench Press

87.5kg 5x5 (*PB*)

Barbell Rows

87.5kg 5x5 (*PB*)


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

140.0kg 5x5 (it felt easier than Wednesday, weird)

Overhead Press

62.5kg 5x5 (I was supposed to do 67.5kg but I wrote it down wrong on the notepad I take to the gym. Wtf is wrong with me!?)

Deadlift

185kg 1x5 (*PB*! I finally done it for 5 reps! However a huge bodybuilder came up to me and said my form was off. He said my left arm wasn't straight and that I might injure my bicep. I was wearing shorts and he said I had big quads  but weak glutes :sad: He said the bar should be closer to my legs and that I should "explode with the weight" with my chest more puffed out. I tried doing it his way but it felt harder, I don't think I fully understood what he was trying to tell me but I know I need to work on my form.)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome deadlifting pal :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film it


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> awesome deadlifting pal :thumb:


Cheers mate. I'm aiming for 200kg! 



Tassotti said:


> Film it


Good idea mate, I'll try and film it for Wednesday!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

142.5kg 5x5 (I thought it was going to be harder than it was. Only the last rep felt mega hard)

Bench Press

90.0kg 5/5/4/2/3 (last set with a spotter)

Barbell Rows

90.0kg 5x5 (*PB*)

My diet since Friday has been shocking, I've not had nearly enough food/protein.

When I was in the changing room after my workout getting dressed this man said I had massive legs. Makes it all worthwhile


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

145.0kg 5x5 (PB! So my deload worked)

Overhead Press

60kg 5x5 (I was supposed to do 67.5kg but I couldn't get the bar past my forehead so I deloaded to 65kg but I still couldn't lift it. I deloaded again to 62.5kg but I didn't manage it. I deloaded to 60kg and only then could I lift it fully and do 5x5)

Deadlift

190kg 1x5 (PB! The last rep was hard, I got the barbell up to the middle of my thighs but I stalled there and I had to use massive amount of effort to stand up straight. For a few moments I didn't think I'd be able to do it. I filmed the first rep on my phone but I haven't got home Internet access at the moment so I can't upload it yet. My form is shocking tho lol)


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

147.5kg 5x5 (*PB*!!)

Bench Press

90.0kg 5/5/3/4/2 (I had to rush through this as it was nearly closing time in the gym)

Barbell Rows

92.5kg 5x5 (*PB*!)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fooking Awesome mate ! PBs everywhere

Where was your sticking point before on squats?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers mate! Feels awesome! How you been mate?

On 13th August I couldn't do 145.0kg 5x5 for the third time trying so I deloaded to 130kg and worked my way back up. Monday I'm going for 150kg and if I manage 5x5 then I'll be ecstatic!

I really want to get to 200kg on my deadlift. If all goes well (no failures) then I should do it on next Friday's session!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh yeah. You said it in the earlier post. Yeah, goes to show that deloading works. Safer than my idea of blasting through it with loads of weight (not as much fun though :devil2: )

Your definitely in the strong bracket now. All lifts are coming along really well.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Your definitely in the strong bracket now. All lifts are coming along really well.


Music to my ears :thumb:

Can you check my form on my deadlift please? Tell me where I'm going wrong:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Form looks good mate.

Nice pull


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

150.0kg 5x5 (*PB*!)

Overhead Press

62.5kg 5x5

Deadlift

195kg 0x5 (I tried so many times to lift it but I couldn't quite grip it properly, the barbell kept twisting round. After countless times trying to lift it, at last I managed to get it a few inches off the ground but that was it).


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

152.5kg 5x5 (PB)

Bench Press

90.0kg 5/3/3/3/3

Barbell Rows

95kg 5x5 (*PB*!)

As per Stronglifts, I'm going to deload 10% on my bench press (because three times in a row I've failed to achieve 5x5) and work my way back up. So next time I'll bench 80kg 5x5.

On 25 July my legs just above the knee were 22 inches in circumference; they're now 23 inches. Also I realised I've never posted a pic of my calves:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

155kg 4/1/1/1/1 (just adding 2.5kg made it feel 10 times harder)

Overhead Press

65kg 5/5/5/0/0 (it took a few goes to be able to get the barbell above my head on the first set. I managed to do three. Once I've got it above my head I can complete it for five reps easily but it's getting it above my head on the first rep that's so hard).

Deadlift

195kg 1 (I only managed one rep. It felt incredibly hard, it's the most I've ever deadlifted. I tried a lot of times to do a second rep but the most I managed to lift it was to just above my ankles).

One of my worst ever sessions to be honest!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

155kg 5x5 (*PB* :thumb: )

Bench Press

80.0kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

97.5kg 5x5 (*PB*)


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well done on your progress and PB's! :thumbup1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers! I'm well pleased with them :beer:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

How's the top half of you looking now broheim?

Coming along or still Jonny Bravo in reverse ?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Not growing anywhere near as fast as my legs


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

157.5kg 5x5 (PB)

Overhead Press

65kg 5/5/0/0/0 (a worse performance than last time, if I don't complete it next time I'll have to deload).

Deadlift

195kg 1 (Again, I only managed one rep. I did it on about my fifth attempt. As three times in a row I've failed to complete a set of five reps, I'm doing to deload 10% to 175kg and work my way back up again).

I'm failing all over the place. It took me two goes to do 5x5 155kg on my squat, I failed on my bench press a few sessions ago which led to a deload, I'm going to do the same on my deadlift and (most probably) the same for my overhead press too


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

160kg 5x5 (*PB* :clap: It was mega hard but I managed it! (I may have done 6 reps on my last set, in the middle of doing it I lost count.) A video of my second set is below).

Bench Press

82.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

100kg 5x5 (*PB* :thumb: )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good work Cub

Looked hard.

Reckon you're good enough for #teamtass

You're in bro


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Good work Cub
> 
> Looked hard.
> 
> ...


It was really hard! I bloody felt it afterwards, my legs ached!

I wanna be in #teamtass!! I want to get as strong as I possibly can


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're in

Paypal me £50 each week to

[email protected]

or just owe me


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll owe you :whistling:

:tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Subed

Just read through your journal mate, great progress. :thumb:

Apart from the shoulder press I'm not to far behind your lifts, shame my quads don't look as good as yours


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

looking good in here cub, you,ve make good progress very quickly and your quads are ridiculous. well done


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Subed
> 
> Just read through your journal mate, great progress. :thumb:
> 
> Apart from the shoulder press I'm not to far behind your lifts, shame my quads don't look as good as yours





bongon95 said:


> looking good in here cub, you,ve make good progress very quickly and your quads are ridiculous. well done


Cheers for the encouragement men, makes it all worthwhile! :beer:

Yeah the more I train, the more I reckon that a lot of it is down to genetics. My dad had huge legs too when he worked out, I think I've inherited them from him. Shame my chest and arms aren't as big as his though! With hard work and perseverance I'll make them big though!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

162.5kg 5x5 (*PB*)

Overhead Press

65kg 5x5 (The easiest it's felt for ages).

Deadlift

175kg 1x5 (Kinda hard).


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

New PB :bounce:

Reps sent


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> New PB :bounce:
> 
> Reps sent


Cheers buddy :thumb:

Just looked at your journal mate. Here's a deal: you can have my big legs if I can have your boulder shoulders and huge arms :laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

#teamtass

Bringing lifters together


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Deal.

what address shall I send the Synthol to :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tempting man, I'd do anything to make them grow!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well done on the PB!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

JaneN40 said:


> Well done on the PB!


Thanks!

Blimey how much you deadlifting in your pic!?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

165kg 5/5/5/5/2 (hard work)

Bench Press

85.0kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

102.5kg 5x5 (PB)


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

165kg 5/4/3/1 (My legs still haven't recovered from Wednesday, yesterday and today they still ache like fvck. If I can't do 5x5 on Monday then I'll have to switch to 3x5 as I've already deloaded twice on squats).

Overhead Press

67.5kg 5x5 (*PB*!).

Deadlift

180kg 1x5


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Squats
> 
> 165kg 5/4/3/1 (My legs still haven't recovered from Wednesday, yesterday and today they still ache like fvck. If I can't do 5x5 on Monday then I'll have to switch to 3x5 as I've already deloaded twice on squats).
> 
> ...


Very good mate :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Very good mate :thumb:


Cheers broseph! :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the new PB mate :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers buddy. That was the only good thing about that session!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

165kg 5/5/2/1/0 (Better than Friday but still sh*t)

Bench Press

87.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows

105kg 5x5 (*PB*! A struggle)

Three times in a row I've failed to achieve 5x5. As I've deloaded twice already, I'm going to switch to 3x5 on my squats as per the Stronglifts Report:



> As I've explained above, eventually you won't be able to make progress with StrongLifts 5x5 anymore. You'll be alternating too much between stalls and deloads, and making very slow progress on your lifts. The reason for this is that 5x5 Squats 3x/week eventually becomes too stressful when the weight starts to increase. My own analysis of hundreds of training logs and surveys of StrongLifts Members shows that most guys usually need to switch from 5x5 to 3x5 once they hit the 200lbs mark on the Squat.


So most people switch to 3x5 after reaching 90kg on their squat. I reckon I've done good if I'm switching to 3x5 at 165kg. As I can't even do 3x5 on this weight I'm going to deload 10% and do 3x5 from 145kg (10% off leaves 148.5kg but I've rounded it down, it won't take long to get the weight back up but the lighter weight for now will help with recovery).

Hopefully less squatting will also help with my other lifts as well as I won't be using up my energy on those two extra sets of squats.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

i ran 5x5 for a while, i cant remember exactly but i think it was about 8 weeks in and i had to switch to 3x5. did this then the gains kept comin again. 25 reps is alot mate

oh and well done on the pb


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> i ran 5x5 for a while, i cant remember exactly but i think it was about 8 weeks in and i had to switch to 3x5. did this then the gains kept comin again. 25 reps is alot mate


Yeah that's what I'm hoping! Allow me to progress on my other lifts.



bongon95 said:


> oh and well done on the pb


Cheers pal :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

145kg 3x5

Overhead Press

70kg 0x5 (I tried so many times to get the barbell over my head. I'm thinking of dropping this exercise and using dumbbells instead...).

Deadlift

185kg 1x5

Sh*tty day


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cub said:


> Squats
> 
> 145kg 3x5
> 
> ...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

we all have bad days, persevere


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

It's really frustrating, it seems to happen quite a lot with this exercise :sad:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

No gym for me today. I started feeling ill on Wednesday and it's got worse today. I've got a tummy bug and headaches. I haven't eaten all day and I haven't got an appetite. Not like me at all


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

147.kg 3x5

Bench Press

90kg 5x5 (*PB* Very hard but the deload worked).

Barbell Rows

107.5kg 5x5 (*PB*!)

First day back since missing Friday's work out because I was ill. I'm so glad it wasn't deadlift day! I'm happy that there were no failures on my lifts either. 100kg bench press is getting closer!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Still training bro?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I went to the gym today but there were no weight lifting belts available. The gym has a box at the front with normally three or four belts in there but today it was empty. I asked at reception if there were any but he said they should be in the box. There was a belt behind him but he wouldn't let me borrow it because it belonged to a member of staff. If it was anyone else at reception they would of let me borrow it but this particular man was a jobsworth. Other members of staff have let me borrow the belts behind the counter before and have been ok about it. I had a look round the gym to see if the belts that should of been in the box were lying about but I couldn't find them, so no workout today.

I might be able to get to the gym tomorrow but I've got workmen coming round so I need to be at home. I'll definitely be free Friday to go to the gym though.

I'm glad to see the DNP is working mate, great progress. I think I need to get me some of this miracle drug!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Treat yourself


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

150kg 3x5 (Easy peasy)

Overhead Press

70kg 0x5 (I hate, hate, hate this exercise. I really want to replace it with something else).

Deadlift

190kg 1x5 (Hard, the next deadlift session will be 195kg which is the one I couldn't do for 5 reps and why I deloaded. Hopefully I'll be able to do it. 200kg within sight!).

I couldn't get to the gym on Friday because my brother unexpectedly broke up with his girlfriend and has moved in with me, so we spent the whole day clearing out the spare room and cleaning it. That was my cardio and heavy lifting for the day! So I only ended up training on Monday last week.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Squats
> 
> 150kg 3x5 (Easy peasy)
> 
> ...


Well done mate. Your 3x5 150kg squat is my 1rm :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You WILL get the 195 next session !


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Well done mate. Your 3x5 150kg squat is my 1rm :lol:


Haha but I bet you're benching way more than me though! You've got bigger arms than me too mate!



Tassotti said:


> You WILL get the 195 next session !


You're right Tass mate, a lot of it is to do with the mind. You've gotta think positive and will yourself to believe you can do it. I'm always a self-doubter though! Gotta break that habit of telling myself I can't do it before I even try.

I've started a thread on advice on how to get my arms/chest/shoulders much bigger. Advice welcome!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm stopping Stronglifts now, as I stated in that other thread, as I am unhappy about the lack of upper body gains I've had on it. For some people Stronglifts gave them the arms/chest gains they wanted but I guess it's not going to work for everyone. It gave me big legs though so I can't complain on that front. I'm going to try the following routine as was suggested by Mingster on the other thread:

Wednesday: Deads 5x6-8. Chins 3x10-12. Barbell Curls 2x12-15.

Friday: Bench 5x6-8. Dips 3x10-12. Skulls 2x12-15.

Monday: Squats 5x6-8. SLDL 3x10-12. Calf Raises 3x15-20.

I guess I'll increase the weight by 2.5kg each workout like I did on Stronglifts? I've not done a routine like this before...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get Ming in here to help you with programming.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I had the name of the journal changed because I'm not doing Stronglifts anymore, which is a powerlifting routine, and the routine I'm going to start tomorrow is more of a mass building one, one where hopefully with hard work and perseverance I'll get HUGE :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

why not post some pics and your measurements as you are now, before you start the new routine?

Good luck mate, I know your legs improved massively on Strong lifts, what sort of increase are you aiming for?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> why not post some pics and your measurements as you are now, before you start the new routine?
> 
> Good luck mate, I know your legs improved massively on Strong lifts, what sort of increase are you aiming for?


I'll measure myself tomorrow and post it.

I'm looking to increase muscle mass in my arms, chest, back. Basically my whole upper body I want to be massive. I want to be like those huge lads who are so big they look like they have no neck


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Measurements:

Arms at highest bit of the bicep when flexing: 16 inches

Legs just above the knee: 23 inches

Calfs: 18 inches

Chest just below pecs: 42 inches

The battery on my phone is too low to use the flash on my camera so I'll post them later.

UPDATE:

Here's my upper body:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Deadlift

100kg 1x8

130kg 1x8

130kg 1x8

150kg 1x6

170kg 1x6

Lat Pulldown

40kg 1x12

50kg 1x12

60kg 1x12

Barbell Curl

30kg 1x9

30kg 1x12

The first day of my new routine! My palms are red raw. Never done so much deadlifting in one session in my life 

I bottled out of doing chin-ups so I did lat pulldowns instead. I'm such a wuss haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

when you take measurements, take the largest part of the muscle. Just above knee is no fcukin good man


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> when you take measurements, take the largest part of the muscle. Just above knee is no fcukin good man


I thought the quad above the knee where it juts out was the largest bit?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

cub said:


> I thought the quad above the knee where it juts out was the largest bit?


NO.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Dont back out of the pull ups !

I find a close neutral grip is the easiest to pull up with and still hits the bi's. Experiment as i could not do one pull up at first but got there and when lighter done 10x10 !!

I dont have a massive back though but its working progress !


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Dont back out of the pull ups !
> 
> I find a close neutral grip is the easiest to pull up with and still hits the bi's. Experiment as i could not do one pull up at first but got there and when lighter done 10x10 !!
> 
> I dont have a massive back though but its working progress !


Cheers for the encouragement fella!

What does neutral grip mean?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

cub said:


> Cheers for the encouragement fella!
> 
> What does neutral grip mean?


go closer and it will be easier, then once you have mastered that go wider


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

My gym has that bar but just one of them, not the two of them with two connecting bars to make a square if you know what I mean? Hard to explain but it has only the bar in front.

Do I grip the straight bits with palms facing inwards or out?

Or do I grip the end bits of the bar that point downwards?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Palms in = more arm

Palms out = more back

Its said that the wider you go the more width and closer the more thickness

Palms out are easier and maybe a shoulder width grip. experiment and find what works for you . Jump up then lower yourself down feeling the lats until you can do say 4-5 in a row. If you can do 5 chuck a few negs in the end


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Very helpful mate, I'd rep you if I could but I got to spread the love first! :thumbup1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Bench Press

60kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

80kg 1x5

80kg 1x8

85kg 1x6

Dips

3x10 (On a dip machine (?), had 10kg weight on the 'seat' where my knees were. I found it hard to get my form right, my arms felt like they were going out sideways rather than behind me).

Skull Crushers

27.22kg 1x15

27.22kg 1x13


----------



## Bulking2k10 (Sep 15, 2010)

nice pair of wheels bro, good luck with bulking up to his size, but by the definition of on your legs, I say you will be more aesthetic pal


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

35 rep Bench ! that's quite some time under tension mate :thumbup1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Bulking2k10 said:


> nice pair of wheels bro, good luck with bulking up to his size, but by the definition of on your legs, I say you will be more aesthetic pal


Haha cheers 



BestBefore1989 said:


> 35 rep Bench ! that's quite some time under tension mate :thumbup1:


Yeah, loving the higher reps! Hopefully it'll add a bit of size to my chest.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

140kg 1x8

150kg 1x8

155kg 1x6

160kg 1x7

170kg 1x6 (*PB*! :thumb: )

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

100kg 3x12

Calf Raises

100kg 1x15

120kg 1x15

140kg 1x15

Chuffed with the new PB on my squat. With SLDL I think my form may be off, if someone can point me to a good 'how to' video I would be grateful. Is it safe for your back? I did calf raises on a machine which had a pin in the 100kg and two bits that stuck out the top for your shoulders to go under and two other bits that stuck out sideways to put weights on. I will definitely up the weight next time!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on the PB:thumb:, reps sent


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice work with the squatting mate. You have to push yourself hard to keep the weight in the last set creeping up. This might mean reducing the weight in the warm up sets a little but that will be ok. The last, heaviest set is the money set of the first exercise on all three days

Here's a video of Dorian doing SLDL's. There isn't a great range of motion and it takes a little practice to feel these in your hams. It's usually the next day when you feel them.






That Calf machine is fine. It's early days with this routine and it will take a while before you settle into the right weights range that will work for you.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Nice work with the squatting mate. You have to push yourself hard to keep the weight in the last set creeping up. This might mean reducing the weight in the warm up sets a little but that will be ok. The last, heaviest set is the money set of the first exercise on all three days


Thanks 

Does that mean the last set must always be 8 reps?

Thanks very much for the video. I notice that the barbell isn't lifted dead from the law at each rep.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Thanks
> 
> Does that mean the last set must always be 8 reps?
> 
> Thanks very much for the video. I notice that the barbell isn't lifted dead from the law at each rep.


No mate. The reps are up to you. I often use a 10, 10, 8, 6, 4 rep range, but I would be using something like 60, 90, 120, 155, 170kg weight range using your weights as an example. The first 2 sets wouldn't change much as they are pure warm up. Sets 3,4 and 5 would adjust slightly as your weights progress. You could also use 6-8 reps throughout, training well within yourself on all but the last set. Then when you achieve 8 reps on the final set, increase the weight a little. I prefer the first system but a little experimentation will show you what you are the most comfortable with

Stiff Legged Deads aren't a deadlift in the true sense. They are more a hamstring stretch tbh. The name is somewhat misleading. They are the best hamstring developer though imo...


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah, I see. I liked the 6-8 rep range, will see how I get on with that for now.

Yeah Stronglifts was just 5x5 every time so this is taking a little bit of getting used to. When I was doing SLDL there was a man doing deadlifts near me and he had very big chest and arms but was struggling doing a set of 100kg deadlifts. Makes me think of how big I'd be now if I'd done a bodybuilding routine for all the time I was doing Stronglifts!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

cub said:


> Ah, I see. I liked the 6-8 rep range, will see how I get on with that for now.
> 
> Yeah Stronglifts was just 5x5 every time so this is taking a little bit of getting used to. When I was doing SLDL there was a man doing deadlifts near me and he had very big chest and arms but was struggling doing a set of 100kg deadlifts. Makes me think of how big I'd be now if I'd done a bodybuilding routine for all the time I was doing Stronglifts!


but now you are strong! theres plenty of time to get big. personally id hate to look huge but be weak as fcuk


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

bongon95 said:


> but now you are strong! theres plenty of time to get big. personally id hate to look huge but be weak as fcuk


Yeah I guess so! At least I can say I've got a heavy squat


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Deadlift

100kg 1x8

140kg 1x6

160kg 1x1

Lat Pulldown

50kg 1x12

60kg 1x12

70kg 1x12

Barbell Curl

29.5kg 1x12

31.8kg 1x13

I think I'm coming down with a cold; I've got a runny nose, headache and feel weak and sh*t. My deadlifts felt ten times harder than normal.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Get well soon mate


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Get well soon mate  vit c overdose, buckets of water and lots of food (feed a cold!!).

Great squat pb mate that is very strong indeed get a vid next time you go for one would be awesome to see youre squats!

You cant go wrong with a ming routine either but what was that **** about you woulda been bigger if you hadmt done stronglifts all this time? The guy you saw has probably been training for years and neglected legs hence struggling with 100kg deadlift. Some people have better genetics for putting on muscle where as others like you are just strong as an ox! Im personally the heaviest ive ever been rihht now and thats after 8 weeks of stronglifts! Not saying Mings routinw wont work better for you in terms of putting on muscle but it also might not. All im saying is dont knock tried and tested routines like stronglifts!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lat pulldowns!!!!????

Gayest of all gayness.

Do pull ups !


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Get well soon mate  vit c overdose, buckets of water and lots of food (feed a cold!!).
> 
> Great squat pb mate that is very strong indeed get a vid next time you go for one would be awesome to see youre squats!
> 
> You cant go wrong with a ming routine either but what was that **** about you woulda been bigger if you hadmt done stronglifts all this time? The guy you saw has probably been training for years and neglected legs hence struggling with 100kg deadlift. Some people have better genetics for putting on muscle where as others like you are just strong as an ox! Im personally the heaviest ive ever been rihht now and thats after 8 weeks of stronglifts! Not saying Mings routinw wont work better for you in terms of putting on muscle but it also might not. All im saying is dont knock tried and tested routines like stronglifts!


Cheers mate  Thanks for the encouragement, I know it's just words but it's really motivating!

Yeah I should of filmed it and put it on YouTube, it was a bit of a spur of the moment thing! If I'm well enough for heavy squats on Monday I'll film it then. Might try 180kg! See how it goes.

Yeah you're right mate, I'm just frustrated at the lack of upper body progress compared to my legs. Hopefully a change of routine will help my upper body grow. Just got to find the right routine for me.



Tassotti said:


> Lat pulldowns!!!!????
> 
> Gayest of all gayness.
> 
> Do pull ups !


I think I'm too heavy to do pull ups. Maybe when I'm less of a lard ar?e :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Bench Press

65kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

75kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

85kg 1x5

Dips

3x10 (On the dip machine with the pin at the 11th slot which I assume means 11kg).

Skull Crushers

29.48kg 1x12

29.48kg 1x10


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lat Pulldowns and machine dips are acceptable to start with but you WILL get twice the results from chins and regular dips.

I'm a tad shy of 18 stone and I can do chins. I can also do dips with 60kg added so it can be done. It is very hard, but if you want the results you desire they will have to be faced, and mastered, at some point.

Squats have built your legs. Dips aren't known as 'the upper body squat' for nothing:thumbup1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm very new to dips. You think I'd be better doing them not on the dip machine but with just the two bars either side to hold?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

cub said:


> I'm very new to dips. You think I'd be better doing them not on the dip machine but with just the two bars either side to hold?


Use the machine for a month, then start to use the bars. It will feel very difficult and awkward to start with. Persevere, and once you can do them with your bodyweight you will be surprised how easy it becomes to add a little weight thereafter


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool, I'll do that. Thanks for the useful advice mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Cool, I'll do that. Thanks for the useful advice mate


They really are a tremendous exercise and, although difficult to master, well worth the effort in doing so.

I use them as my main chest exercise, my only shoulder pressing exercise, and my only tricep exercise. 3 major muscle developers in one. How awesome is that?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Blimey I didn't realise how effective they were at muscle growth, you have huge chest, shoulders and triceps. That's a big motivation for me


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

150kg 1x6

160kg 1x6

165kg 1x6

170kg 1x5

*180kg* 1x3 (*PB*! :thumb: )

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

110kg 3x12

Calf Raises

120kg 1x15

140kg 1x15

160kg 1x15

Another PB on my squat: one hundred and eighty!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: though only for three reps and my form on the last rep was absolutely shocking. Sorry about the crap quality on the video, it's really shaky:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done on the PB mate :bounce:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Excellent mate. Really well done :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers men. I'm well pleased


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Solid !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sh1t nice squatting big man! But what's with the gay running shorts? :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Sh1t nice squatting big man! But what's with the gay running shorts? :lol:


Haha I used to wear trackie bottoms to the gym but when I was squatting they kept clinging to the front of my thighs and it was uncomfortable, same for knee length shorts too. So I dug out the shortest shorts I could find and when I squat I lift up the ends to stop them clinging to me and therefore giving me some free movement! It's much more comfortable but yeah it looks awful lol Some guy was ribbing me about them, saying they were like hot pants lol

I've not been able to get to the gym this week apart from Monday's session above (crappy week to be honest) but I will be back on it consistently from tomorrow!

Wardy good luck in your comp mate, I see your lifts are going up and you've put on a lot of muscle too :beer:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

When's your next training session mate? Been about 6 days since the squat pb. I need my cub fix :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tomorrow! Back on it Monday, then Wednesday and Friday. After checking with Mingster I switched my routine around so my squats are still on Monday but my deadlift session has been moved to Friday instead of Wednesday because I found that I hadn't recovered from Monday's squatting by Wednesday.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Haha I used to wear trackie bottoms to the gym but when I was squatting they kept clinging to the front of my thighs and it was uncomfortable, same for knee length shorts too. So I dug out the shortest shorts I could find and when I squat I lift up the ends to stop them clinging to me and therefore giving me some free movement! It's much more comfortable but yeah it looks awful lol Some guy was ribbing me about them, saying they were like hot pants lol
> 
> I've not been able to get to the gym this week apart from Monday's session above (crappy week to be honest) but I will be back on it consistently from tomorrow!
> 
> Wardy good luck in your comp mate, I see your lifts are going up and you've put on a lot of muscle too :beer:


Sounds like excuses hiding the fact you love to wear short shorts :lol: I mean I like to wear shorts when squatting too but those shorts you were wearing there look like something Mo Farah would wear!!

Cheers big man not sure about the muscle part but thanks


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Mo Farah ain't got my legs though :tongue:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

160kg 1x8

160kg 1x6

165kg 1x3

165kg 1x1

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

110kg 1x5

110kg 1x8

110kg 1x9

Calf Raises

115kg 1x15

125kg 1x15

145kg 1x15

One of my worst ever sessions. I feel weak as a kitten and I feel sick too. I don't think I've eaten enough this past week either. Squats felt mega hard. My gym is the coldest I've known it since I've joined but I was sweating more than ever, really struggling. I'm about to gorge on lots and lots of chicken though, maybe if I eat loads of protein I'll feel better...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice PB mate. But your camera man/woman needs to lay off the stims, lol.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Nice PB mate. But your camera man/woman needs to lay off the stims, lol.


I told him where to stand as well, far back from the power rack so you could see all my movements clearly (e.g. if I was going parallel) but he's filming up close and shaking the camera about :no: It could of been better but I am grateful someone filmed it for me!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice deep squats mate! I wish I could get that deep with mine let alone setting PB's with them :thumbup1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Bench Press

70kg 1x8

70kg 1x8

75kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

85kg 1x5

Dips

3x10 (On the dip machine with the pin in the slot for 4kg for the first two sets and 2kg for the last set. Before I went on the machine I tried doing it with no weights beneath me and I managed 3).

Skull Crushers

29.5kg/65lbs 1x15

31.75kg/70lbs 1x9

I still feel a bit sick but I'm much better than how I felt on Monday. I took this pic yesterday so I can look back on it in a few months time when hopefully I'll have made some progress:



I wish I had big pecs!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

arms are looking big :thumbup1:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers mate, they're no where near as big as I want them to be though!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Deadlift

The gym didn't have any spare weight lifting belts so I couldn't do deadlifts. I want to purchase one now though so if anyone can recommend a particularly good one then let me know!

Lat Pulldown

70kg 1x15

80kg 1x12

90kg 1x6 (I was getting ahead of myself!  )

Barbell Curl

31.8kg/70lbs 2x12

Then I burnt 700 calories on the cross trainer.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Deadlift
> 
> The gym didn't have any spare weight lifting belts so I couldn't do deadlifts. I want to purchase one now though so if anyone can recommend a particularly good one then let me know!
> 
> ...


90kg lat pulldown is very fcuking impressive in my book mate. Very well done :thumb:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw thanks mate, that makes me feel good


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Squats

There were no spare weight lifting belts so I couldn't squat.

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

120kg 1x12

120kg 1x8

120kg 1x8

Calf Raises

165kg 1x12

175kg 1x12

215kg 1x12

I forgot I was meant to do 15 reps instead of 12!

Then I burnt 800 calories on the cross trainer :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on cub. Buy a belt.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Fair play cub for getting a journal up subbed .


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Come on cub. Buy a belt.


Yeah I want to. When I logged my last session I did ask if anyone knew where to get a decent belt from.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

cub said:


> Yeah I want to. When I logged my last session I did ask if anyone knew where to get a decent belt from.


Depends on how much you want to spend. Any sports shop. Ebay. Amazon. Google weight belts and a million options will reveal themselves


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

That's the problem, there are too many options, I don't know which one is the best which I why I would of preferred a recommendation from someone on here before spending money on one!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Fair play cub for getting a journal up subbed .


Cheers Scoobs


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

cub said:


> That's the problem, there are too many options, I don't know which one is the best which I why I would of preferred a recommendation from someone on here before spending money on one!


I use one of these...http://www.zuluglove.com/new-2012--powerlifting-belt--evolution-iii--jet-36-p.asp

I also have one similar to this...http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.fitnessgear&details=2702

These are a decent cheaper option...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RDX-Weight-Lifting-4-Leather-Belt-Back-Support-Strap-Gym-Power-Training-Fitness-/190706322697?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var=&hash=item2c66fb8d09


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

i got the one from ss health foods(the lever on though). cheap and does the job. havent used a more expensive one so i couldnt tell you if they were any better


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You can squat and deadlift without a belt Cub that sounded like an excuse for not wanting to do them  Admittedly heavy squats without a belt might not be a great idea :lol:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> You can squat and deadlift without a belt Cub that sounded like an excuse for not wanting to do them  Admittedly heavy squats without a belt might not be a great idea :lol:


No I have no problems squatting Wardy! I was squatting 150kg+/160kg+ 5x5 three times a week on Stronglifts so I am used to them!

Although I can't say I feel too bad about missing them as the purpose of this new routine and dropping Stronglifts is to get me a big upper body as on Stronglifts it felt like my legs were the only part of my body that was growing! With this new routine and enough protein hopefully I'll get a huge upper body!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> No I have no problems squatting Wardy! I was squatting 150kg+/160kg+ 5x5 three times a week on Stronglifts so I am used to them!
> 
> Although I can't say I feel too bad about missing them as the purpose of this new routine and dropping Stronglifts is to get me a big upper body as on Stronglifts it felt like my legs were the only part of my body that was growing! With this new routine and enough protein hopefully I'll get a huge upper body!


Yeah only messin mate you're one of the strongest squatters on here! Im sure the upper body will catch up!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah only messin mate you're one of the strongest squatters on here! Im sure the upper body will catch up!


Cheers mate :beer:

Yeah I hope it does, can't wait to get huge! I want to be so big I have no neck haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely worth spending a bit on a good belt - at least a bullseye.

Or get one of these in pink


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Definitely worth spending a bit on a good belt - at least a bullseye.
> 
> Or get one of these in pink


There's no way I can afford to spend fifty quid! I'll get the £12.50 one from eBay and see how I'll get on.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

cub said:


> There's no way I can afford to spend fifty quid! I'll get the, £12.50 one from eBay and see how I'll get on.


£12.50 from ebay and 60p Ibroprufen from boots is a save from spending £50 anyway.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Bench Press

75kg 1x8

75kg 1x8

80kg 1x8

80kg 1x6

85kg 1x5

Dips (On the dip machine with the pin in at 2kg)

2kg 1x10

2kg 1x7

2kg 1x8

Skull Crushers

31.75kg/70lbs 1x15

34.01kg/75lbs 1x12


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

where are you cub :cowboy:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> where are you cub :cowboy:


Loving the cowboy hat mate, very Brokeback :tongue:

I haven't been to the gym this week and at my last squat and deadlifts sessions I haven't done them two exercises... hopefully when my belt arrives it'll fire me up and give me some more motivation. I'm not sure if that's the reason though, I just don't motivated at all


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi cub, how're you getting on with Mingsters routine, have you got your training mojo back yet?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Hi cub, how're you getting on with Mingsters routine, have you got your training mojo back yet?


Hey buddy. I've been really unwell for the last few weeks. I've not felt myself at all. I feel nauseous, very fatigued and I've lost my appetite. I'm struggling to eat one meal a day and I've lost a bit of weight. I've not been to the gym since 8th November.

I went to the docs earlier this week for a blood test and stool sample as I'm really worried it might be something serious. The doctor didn't speculate about what it could be but I'm going back for the results next week. Fingers crossed.

I've got a brand new weight lifting belt though so I'm ready to rock and roll when I get better!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

cub said:


> Hey buddy. I've been really unwell for the last few weeks. I've not felt myself at all. I feel nauseous, very fatigued and I've lost my appetite. I'm struggling to eat one meal a day and I've lost a bit of weight. I've not been to the gym since 8th November.
> 
> I went to the docs earlier this week for a blood test and stool sample as I'm really worried it might be something serious. The doctor didn't speculate about what it could be but I'm going back for the results next week. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I've got a brand new weight lifting belt though so I'm ready to rock and roll when I get better!


Really sorry to hear that, mate, hope that you get an answer next week. I'm sure it'll be something and nothing. I hate waiting for results though!

Hope you manage to get back to it soon, need to keep those arms gaining on your legs! Lol you seemed to have put a huge amount on your bench and rows in your last few months of Stong Lifts.

Let us know how you get on, got my fingers crossed.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

cub said:


> Hey buddy. I've been really unwell for the last few weeks. I've not felt myself at all. I feel nauseous, very fatigued and I've lost my appetite. I'm struggling to eat one meal a day and I've lost a bit of weight. I've not been to the gym since 8th November.
> 
> I went to the docs earlier this week for a blood test and stool sample as I'm really worried it might be something serious. The doctor didn't speculate about what it could be but I'm going back for the results next week. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I've got a brand new weight lifting belt though so I'm ready to rock and roll when I get better!


sorry to hear that mate, took me ages to shake off the initial effects of AIDS as well

:lol:get well soon


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

You cvnt!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

get well soon!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks broseph! Well done on your squatting PB btw


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I got a letter from the doctor's today marked "private & confidential".

"Dear Mr. -, Dr. - has now received the results of your recent blood test and would like you to have it repeated within 2 week's time. You do not have to fast or stop taking your medication for this blood test."

Well wtf does that mean!? :\

I'm not fasting or taking medications either, not sure where they got that idea from!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

cub said:


> I got a letter from the doctor's today marked "private & confidential".
> 
> "Dear Mr. -, Dr. - has now received the results of your recent blood test and would like you to have it repeated within 2 week's time. You do not have to fast or stop taking your medication for this blood test."
> 
> ...


Think they prob were just confirming you don't need to fast prior to the test as sometimes you are told to prior to certain tests.Same with the medication thing,they often tell you to stop taking any medication prior to certain tests/ops.Prob just write it on every letter to save having people phoning the surgery asking about it.Hope you get on alright.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

cub said:


> I got a letter from the doctor's today marked "private & confidential".
> 
> "Dear Mr. -, Dr. - has now received the results of your recent blood test and would like you to have it repeated within 2 week's time. You do not have to fast or stop taking your medication for this blood test."
> 
> ...


means they are not sure if you have hepatitis b or c

Only [email protected] with you mate, means nothing.

If it was something serious they already would have told you, most likely something like a low RBC count which can be due to anything like a cold.

Honestly don't worry


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I've actually had all my hepatitis jabs so I'm immune! :thumb:

So say for example if it was cancer they would of told me in the letter? If it was mega serious would it have been worded differently?

The letter also says this is the only time they're going to ask me to go back in and they won't write another letter out if I don't go...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate, plainly you don't have enough in your life to worry about so your making things up.

If it was something serious, they have a duty of care to you and you would not be being asked to book for a blood test sometime in the next two weeks, you'd be being told when to attend the hospital!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I've not made anything up :S


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What was the original blood test for?

When I had my test for testosterone, I had to repeat it 2 weeks later to make sure.

Mind you, the doc phoned me to tell me. Maybe your surgery just does things differently.

Something was either out of range or borderline


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

The blood test was because I didn't feel well, nauseous, fatigued, loss of appetite etc.

I did ask about checking my test levels but the doctor said she wasn't going to do it as it's only usually done for older people or something specific.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mate just trying to say that you are worrying over nothing. If there is ever anything wrong - God forbid - worry about it once you know about it, don't worry over maybe's and perhaps


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Sounds to me like they've lost your results and don't want to admit it. Happened to my wife a couple of times when she was pregnant, when there's any suspicion of anything serious they get you in there!

Put it out your head, mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its been two weeks now, did you get the test re-done? Hope every things OK


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

yo cub where you at ?

how did your tests go?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

hope all is well buddy. Get well soon.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been really lazy and not gone for the blood test again but I will next week (I tell myself...).


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

u feeling any better now?


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel much better now but I've still not been back to the gym. I know once I go I'll get back into the routine but it's motivating myself to got that's my problem!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

i know the feeling, having close to 3 weeks off with going on holiday, getting back to the gym after was a challenge. I am going to get a good week in next week though as I won't be going much over the christmas week.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just drag yourself to the gym and stop looking for excuses you slacker! You'll feel much better after a workout


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I've put on a lot of weight this month. I'm just shy of 19 stone and that's the heaviest I've been in a few years. Starting in January I'm going to focus on cutting the fat. I did this the same time last year and went from 18 stone in January to around 15 stone in April. I hope to cut more this time!

I want to go back to the weights but I can't see the point in trying to put on lots of muscle and cutting fat at the same time - I don't think that's possible, so I'm going to get rid of the fat before I bulk up again.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got a good conditioning routine, if you did that and kept the protein up, I doubt you'd lose much mass, if any. It's hard though!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Post it buddy


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

It might be difficult to perform in a public gym as you need to hog a couple of exercise stations at the same time, but I'll post it anyway.

I did this when I was still doing a lot of kickboxing. It's based around antagonistic supersets, doing 10x5 of each set with no rest between. I used to keep a stop watch going and had to have finished the 10 sets in no mor than 10 min's.

Going from memory I think my routine was.

Workout A

BB Bench Press - Bent Over Row

DB Shoulder Press - Reverse Flys

Incline Press - Chins/Pull Ups

I think I'd do the second routine differently if I was to do it again as it seems a bit odd now! Lol But I used to do.

Workout B

Heavy DB lunges - Hanging leg raises

Bicep Curl - Tricep Extension

Squats - Underhand Grip Bicep curl and Tricep Extensions.

Looking at it now, I was clearly wimping out on the legs by not putting 2 leg exercises together. Lol But it could easily be done, switching between quads and hamstrings, etc. The routine's good and tough though, should have you blowing hard if you do the 10 sets in 10 mins. But there may be better options out there for your needs.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

How you doing cub? Off to XXL tonight?

I am going for a curry lol.

So off on a cut now? I would keep the weights as normal, and drop the calories..

Are you totally natty? or would you be throwing something in to help with the cut?


----------



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

Keep it up pal good luck


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

dbaird said:


> How you doing cub? Off to XXL tonight?
> 
> I am going for a curry lol.
> 
> ...


Haha I am a member of XXL (of course) but I've decided to stay in tonight. I'm skint and prefer the warmth! What you up to?

I am totally natty yeah, never even had a protein shake or any other supplements in my life let alone gear! I'm not against it just that I still class myself as a beginner, plus I imagine a cycle being expensive.

The thing with going on a cut is that it's cheaper too! 

Have a good one mate x


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

klint37 said:


> Keep it up pal good luck


Cheers big man. I want to end up looking like you!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Happy New Year Mate


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy New Year to you buddy!

My strict diet starts today! I have electronic scales and I weighed myself and it came out as 17 stone 12lbs three times in a row. Then a few minutes later I tried again and it came out with 17 stone 13lbs three times in a row. I logged it as the second higher weight on MyFitnessPal and I will weigh myself every week to track my progress.

Monkey skeleton, I think I'll give that routine a miss!! :laugh:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I was just down te local pub for nye mate. Not out in manchester or anyting.

Haha i was thinking more eca than gear x


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

cub said:


> Yesterday was cardio day and I burnt 700 calories on the cross trainer
> 
> Squats
> 
> ...


Bro you getting some BIG quads in there :thumb: I would just say try to increase a bit you calves then your legs are on it!


----------

